# Will violent coughing hurt my baby?



## Glowbug

I had bronchitis and then felt better a day or two then got hit with a flu that feels waaaaay worse. I'm coughing violently. Sweating. Shaking. Muscles hurt so bad:cry: I'm worried about my baby.


----------



## armywife11

Have you talked to your doctor?

I wouldn't assume the motions of coughing would hurt them as vomiting can be just as rough and its perfectly fine. I think your real concern is making sure you don't get dehydrated or a crazy high fever.


----------



## Glowbug

Thanks army wife. I have appt tomorrow so I figured I would talk to her then. I'm having light uterine cramping. &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56880;


----------



## armywife11

Glowbug said:


> Thanks army wife. I have appt tomorrow so I figured I would talk to her then. I'm having light uterine cramping. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Good to hear. Cramping is normal but if your having more than normal you could be a little dehydrated. Sometimes if you feel bad they maybe more noticeable too. I got a small fever around 13 weeks and I just went home and slept all day and drank water ever time I woke up. I felt better the next day. Granted your really sick so it may take more than that. Hope you feel better. :hugs:

I may still give her a buzz now though so they know. They may suggest something or have you come in early.


----------



## keepholdingon

Coughing itself won't harm the baby but if you get an infection or there are bacteria that could hurt the baby. def check with your doc!


----------



## Cata

Coughing won't hurt you baby but a high fever definitely can. Try and stay hydrated also hun.

Gl at your doctor's app tomorrow :)


----------



## Glowbug

Going to doctor tomorrow. Hope all is ok :)


----------



## emeraldbaby

Dont worry Glowbug, im sure things will be fine. I have had a real bad cough the last two weeks, and i was concerned about it too, but all is well. I have also just finished antibiotics.
Hang in there xx


----------



## Heather1

I had a really bad cough when I first became pregnant and asked my doc the same thing... she said not to worry about it. Feel better!


----------



## ellekyte

have been wondering this too - have been dying with horrible flu. what also crossed my mind, was what if you have this nasty an illness when you have to give birth? i have had zero energy, am coughing and throwing up viloently, and my joints are killing - my hips are in agaony, and neck, arms etc....


----------



## lauren1991

I had a violent cough and fever last week - i called NHS 24 and got seen by an out of hours doctor who was great - gave me a weeks worth of amoxicillan only used 3 days worth and i was better.

I was call ur doctors and ask for a emergency appointment just say to the receptionist ur pregnant.

Coughing doesnt harm ur baby but i was racking myself that much i spotted but my baby was fine.

Dont worry just get urself seen by a doctor to clear it up 

when ur pregnant ur immune system drops so ur body doesnt expell the pregnancy - colds etc are VERY common in early pregnancy - my mum says a cough isnt likely to make u loose a baby they tend to be happy where they are for the next 9 months lolx


----------



## Glowbug

Thanks friends. Got to see a healthy bouncy baby today :) all is well. :)
Thanks for all the comments!!!


----------



## emeraldbaby

Awesome!


----------



## lauren1991

Glowbug said:



> Thanks friends. Got to see a healthy bouncy baby today :) all is well. :)
> Thanks for all the comments!!!

Brilliant!!!! hope everything works out good :) x


----------



## Bay

It's good to hear your baby is well. 

When i was pregnant with my first child i had bronchitis around 9 weeks but was too ani-drugs, so i tried to tough it out without meds. I ended up severely traumatising my throat and coughed up blood, and all that heaving from coughing must have stretched and pulled my cervix to make me spot. Baby was fine, but i clearly needed antibiotics :dohh:


----------



## Glowbug

Oh boy bay. I'm soo sorry that happened. She gave me amocillian and I skimmed the dosage a ton cause I was nervous. Then I got waaaaay sicker. So sorry about your throat!


----------



## lauren1991

Glowbug said:


> Oh boy bay. I'm soo sorry that happened. She gave me amocillian and I skimmed the dosage a ton cause I was nervous. Then I got waaaaay sicker. So sorry about your throat!

i got 250mg of amoxicillin 3 x a day i was given a weeks worth but only took 3 days.

Still have a slight cough but i am so much better.

x


----------

